# Tachourmeter and wiring harness White 2-105



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Having trouble finding original Tachourmeter. Can find after market off Ebay for $30.00 and also long cable for around $20.00. Maybe just put back together for $50.00 and be done?

Is there a better replacement to get this working again with out long cable? If I have to go with after market maybe there is some electronic gage that would be more reliable? Anyone change out there cable set up with something else?

What about the wiring harness replacement? Dealer can get the engine harness $400.00. Called a few places with no luck. Can find Oliver wiring but no White? Want to avoid dealer if at all possible.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

How bad is the engine harness?? Can it be repaired??

I had the generator and regulator on my old Ford 552 row crop tractor burn up one day-- decided to catch fire while I was dieseling up. I grabbed a shovel and pitched dirt on the side of the engine to put the fire out.

Pulled the harness, cut the vinyl wrap off it, and proceeded to cut away the burned wires and repair/splice any burned spots on other wires... soldered in splices and used heat shrink insulation and got everything back 'good as new' and then re-wrapped the wiring harness with electrical tape. Just as good as a new harness without all the expense.

Decided to ditch the stupid generator and regulator and replaced them both with a Chevy alternator like in my '77 Suburban... run the brown wire to the key "on" position, red wire from the regulator to the charging post on back of the alternator, and then a heavy guage wire (protected by a fuse on each end in case of shorts/rub-through of insulation) around to the battery cable lug on the starter...

Worked like a champ.

Only bad thing was, I had just replaced the tach in that tractor about six months earlier, and it too had a long cable and worm-screw drive on the back of the generator shaft. I REALLY wanted the tach, so I just pulled the old generator off, took it apart, gutted out the burned out windings with a cutoff tool and pliers, greased the bearings/bushings liberally, and put it back together "hollow" and moved it just below the alternator on the same mounting brackets... got a slightly longer belt so the fan belt spun them BOTH, with the dummy generator just turning the tach cable. Worked just fine. Figured after I traded the tractor in that the dealer would do away with all that and put it back stock-- nope, he sold it just like it was (though he did go through some other stuff on the tractor and did some cosmetic work on it).

Agree that if you could find an electronic tach you'd probably be better off... problem is, most of them are designed to run off the coil signal, which you don't have on a diesel. Not sure what's out there for aftermarket diesel tach's, or what type of "pickups" they'd use to sense the speed...

Later and good luck! OL JR


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Have you tried a salvage yard? Meyers in Aberdeen SD is one of my favorites. Most of their inventory is inventoried on their computer system, so it just takes a quick phone call to see if they have it or not.

www.meyerstractor.com


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Great idea...

You should expect to pay roughly half the dealer asking price at a salvage yard... (my brother used to work for Eagle Tractor Company, which was a pretty good size tractor salvage...)

Good luck and happy hunting! OL JR


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

We use these on stationary Duetz Diesels and they seem to work well. Pretty easy to install too.
http://tinytach.com/diesel.php


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Maibach Tractor, Creston Ohio. If they can't get you new they have an extensive salvage yard as well. They also have access to parts that Agco has obsoleted but they have contacts wit the original suppliers and once they have a big enough order, the original supplier will run parts for em. For example the main center pivot bearing on on our articulated Whites is no longer available from Agco but Maibach can get you a brand spanking new one from the original manufacturer once they have a large enough order.

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x883735624f5922bf:0xf25476289baababe!2m5!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i100!3m1!7e1!4shttps://plus.google.com/117587364249937709901/photos?hl%3Den%26socfid%3Dweb:lu:kplacepageimage%26socpid%3D1!5sMaibach+tractor+-+Google+Search&sa=X&ei=GAPoVMHqO872yQT0soCIAw&ved=0CHUQoiowCg


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Man those whites were great tough tractors. I hope you get it up and running like original.
It's ashame AGCO didn't support White or Allis Chalmers longer with parts availability. 
Keeps us posted on the progress.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Dealer wants $149.80 for tachourmeter and $102.48 for cable. I ask them to look at gage face to see if it had what I think to be original. Color Bessel to show pto speed and rev limit red ect. Nope all black back ground with white numbers. Just the same looking as the one off EBay! Gee for $30 with shipping that looks the same as dealers. I can buy 5 of these for the price of one from dealer. For all we know it is the same thing made from Indonesia? The one in tractor failed at 1331 hours and it has all black background.

Can get cable for $19.00 but the serial # is for the newer tractor mine is 1976. What changed the parts guy did not know will try anyways. It is no wonder the dealers get a bad reputation. Prices sky high and they cant tell ya Jack about the parts except what the book says.

Cant find speedometer cable yet. May be forced to buy from dealer $76.72. Will check with the sources listed from the above posts. Many thanks for the great tips thus far! God knows I need it!


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

http://www.wiringharnesses.com/

Is the guy I called to find out about wiring harness. He could build me one but I would have to send him the one off tractor. Anyone ever do it this way? All new wiring not reconditioned the old just copying. Looks past the butchered spots and restores?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Have you tried Binkley & Hurst in PA?
They are a White tractor dealer for parts and service. Pretty nice people to deal with. 
888-885-5684
If they can't help you they probably have some connections for used White parts.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I may have a good harness for you, I'll have to check. But since you said you don't wanna go to a dealer.....

The originl tach you want hasn't been made since White went to digital in the 80's. Sadly, any replacement you get isn't gonna last that long. I just put a digital tach in my 1755, has lasted for 1734 hours so far.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

stack em up said:


> I may have a good harness for you, I'll have to check. But since you said you don't wanna go to a dealer.....
> 
> The originl tach you want hasn't been made since White went to digital in the 80's. Sadly, any replacement you get isn't gonna last that long. I just put a digital tach in my 1755, has lasted for 1734 hours so far.


Your comment leads me to believe your a dealer is this true?

Serial # 269020 406 for white 2-105.

Let me know what part of and sections of the harness you can get. Of course the $$$$

Also what is the set up you put in your 1755? Could I use the same set up? If so details so I could get all working again. Would be excellent.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

No used harnesses, ones I had were crap. New harness is $402. New cable is $80.52 New tachourmeter $140.51

That is for White, not Oliver.

What I did was found a digital tach/hourmeter that fit in the dash hole, wired in a 10SI alternator with the third terminal for tach output. Think I had $180 into it.

If it were me, screw the cable system, and just put on a new harness. Good wire is cheap insurance against fire.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Called Maibach Tractor as Mlappin suggested. Price on engine wiring harness was the same at $401.00. They had cables for tach and speedometer on
hand way less than dealers I called. Will call Binkley & Hurst to find out about them also.

This forum has turned out to be very good to share info and really has helped me out. Thanks all so far.


----------

